# [solved] wpa supplicant: endless messages, no connection

## nabla²

Hi,

I want to use WPA2 with my router. I have a notebook (see signature) with ipw2200.

My wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

# network configuration

network={

   ssid="<the ssid>"

   #psk="<the ascii version>"

   psk=<encrypted password>

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA2

   auth_alg=OPEN

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

}
```

When I run

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
```

 I get

```
Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     44 61 48 65 69 6d                                 DaHeim          

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

key_mgmt: 0x2

proto: 0x2

auth_alg: 0x1

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='DaHeim'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:ed:ce:02

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_iface exists, but does not allow connections - assuming it was leftover from forced program termination

Successfully replaced leftover ctrl_iface socket '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1'

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 475 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:15:0c:78:6e:a1 ssid='DaHeim' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

Trying to associate with 00:15:0c:78:6e:a1 (SSID='DaHeim' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=15

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 475 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:15:0c:78:6e:a1 ssid='DaHeim' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

Trying to associate with 00:15:0c:78:6e:a1 (SSID='DaHeim' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=15

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 475 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:15:0c:78:6e:a1 ssid='DaHeim' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

Trying to associate with 00:15:0c:78:6e:a1 (SSID='DaHeim' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
```

and so on... Using the ipw driver creates the same message and some additional errors (Operation not supported). What can I do?

My system:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-suspend2-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-suspend2-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/sci"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X Xaw3d acpi alsa auctex avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cjk cli crypt cups dbus dlloader doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs emboss encode firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog ithreads java javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libg++ libwww mad mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nocd nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl pic plotutils png pppd python qt qt3 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcpd tetex threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd visualization vorbis win32codecs xcomposite xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## clockwork06

Had the same problem here. Upgraded to (wpa_supplicant) 0.5.4 and with the exception of some funny dhcp issues everything seems to be working in good order.

Also I am running ipw2200 1.1.3

----------

## nabla²

Thank you, it works. Actually, I though I had tried it before.  :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## SuperV

I'm using 0.5.4 from the get go, and wpa_supplicant tries to start up eth1, goes thru the motions, yet, after it has tried to bring up the interface, the card isn't even associated with an access point, very effective means of configuration, I see.

here's my wpa_supplicant.conf:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="CLI_G"

scan_ssid=1

key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

eap=PEAP

identity="foobar"

password="foobar"

pairwise=TKIP

group=TKIP

priority=1

}

and what happens when I try to up the interface:

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

however, looking at iwconfig after it claims to have brought the interface up yields this:

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

After 5 hours of this, i'm stumped and ready to call our network admin diirty names because of the difficulty in getting this working under linux. (Works in windows in a snap)

Anyone wanna have a go at this?

----------

